# Moving from UK to Riyadh



## alichoudhry786 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have just been offered a Job from Riyadh working for of the largest banks in KSA in the IT field. 

My package consists of the following 20k / mnth salary, Housing, Medical, round trip flights, transport allowance...basically i only have to pay for food and utilities.

I will be moving with my wife no childern. I just had a few questions i was hoping some could answer for me.

1. Is my salary package good enough for some one who doesn't have an expensive life style.

2. How does my Visa work will i have to come to Saudi first get my residancy first then sponser my wife or can she come with me straight away.

3. How much is the rent roughly for a nice 2 bedroom apartment ?

4. How much would it cost me for TV Channels, Internet and utilities each month. 

5. What prices am i looking at for a contract mobile, Apple Mac computer and some good tablets? i heard Emaxx is the best placer to buy from ?

6. How quickly can u open a bank account and get all the bank cards ect...

Thank You 

Ali


----------



## drsaaba (Apr 6, 2012)

1. Everything follows once you get your iqama. 
2. I came to Riyadh with my family. Depends on your visa type. 
3. Money is decent. Depends on your lifestyle. For us biggest expense is school fees
4. Try to get as many things sorted before you come, administration can be a lengthy process here
4. Telecommunication is expensive compared to UK; Internet can be rather slow
5. Good luck


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll will be moving to KSA as well. Though I will be moving to Al Khobar, but I guess it is pretty much the same. Maybe the research I did can help you to.

1. From what I've read and heard 20k per month is a good salary, if everything else is taken care of by the company. I guess if you don't have an expensive life style you could save quite a bit.

2. Usually companies bring the people in on business visas. The company I will be working for gave me a 90 days multi entry visa first. When I arrive they will start the process for the iqama. Then when they finish the iqama. I will be able to sponsor my wife and get her into the country. I believe there is some other way to get your wife in with you at the same time, but as I heard most companies don't want to do that.

3. I found a few cool websites with most compounds listed on them here: rightcompound - Compound Listings
Hotels WP. I would definitely go for a compound. I guess in a western compound you can expect rents around 90000 - 220000 rial per year.

4. You can check it out on the websites of the providers. Here a list of the main ones I know. STC
http://www.mobily.com.sa/wps/portal/personal
https://www.go.com.sa/atheeb-cms/index.php?page=voice&lang=en

6. As soon as you get your iqama you can open bank accounts and get all your bank cards.

I can't answer question 5 because I haven't really looked into this, but I hope the other answers can help you.


----------

